# Sprüheffekt!



## nicknuts (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne wissen wo und wie man diesen Sprüheffekt mit Adobe Photoshop machen kann. 

Bsp:
http://www.milchdrunks.de/gallery.php?action=showbig&id=120&gallery=14&category=15


das neben diesem logo da! 
Schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

In der DOCMA 08 ist ein ausführliches Tutorial darüber beschrieben.
http://docma.info/index.php?mainnav...ductpage=&productcategorieid=4&productsearch=


----------



## AKrebs70 (24. Mai 2005)

Hi Nicknuts,
am besten läst sich das mit brushes erzeugen.
Schaue dich einmal hier um du werdest hier bestimmt fündig.
http://browse.deviantart.com/resources/applications/psbrushes/?type=browse&offset=0


----------

